#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-14
<ojwb> hads: ah, I just regenerated the list in ~/.xmltv
<ojwb> looks better now, except for no icon, but I guess there just isn't one available yet
<ojwb> thanks
<fmarier> ojwb what happened to the php5-xapian package in Debian/Ubuntu?
<fmarier> are the php bindings deprecated or unmaintained?
<ojwb> fmarier: no, php licence + GPL = boom
<ojwb> or at least that seems to be the prevailing opinion - it's not completely clear to me if PHP and GPL are incompatible
<ojwb> the PHP licence has a stupid requirement that you can't use a name for your derived version which includes PHP
 * ajmitch digs up the bug for that & winces
<fmarier> ah, yeah, the php license sucks
<ojwb> which people have taken to mean you couldn't call it graphplotter, for example
<ajmitch> that's idiotic
<ojwb> which is a fairly strong naming restriction
<mwhudson> this is why hiphop was such a clever name for facebook's thing :)
<ojwb> yes
<ojwb> they really want to stop people like phpnuke I think
<fmarier> mwhudson: that's awesome
<ojwb> but that is derived code, so doesn't help
<ojwb> is *NOT*
<fmarier> phpmyadmin is another one they should stop IMO
<ojwb> yeah, though it's not like PHP has a terribly good name to be besmirching
<mwhudson> any love for phpBB?
<ibeardslee> only for abuse
<ajmitch> burn it with fire?
<ojwb> really they want a trademark to actually address such issues
<ibeardslee> Masochism & phpBB
<ojwb> but from what I've seen of past licence discussions with PHP upstream, they're unlikely to see sense
<ajmitch> as long as they didn't restrict patching php & being able to use the name
<ojwb> and xapian has code we can't get relicensed, so an exception for PHP isn't possible there
<fmarier> so it wasn't written from scratch by you guys?
<ojwb> ajmitch: strictly speaking, we probably can't:
<ojwb>   4. Products derived from this software may not be called "PHP", nor
<ojwb>      may "PHP" appear in their name, without prior written permission
<ojwb>      from group@php.net.  You may indicate that your software works in
<ojwb>      conjunction with PHP by saying "Foo for PHP" instead of calling
<ojwb>      it "PHP Foo" or "phpfoo"
<ojwb> fmarier: well, yes and no
<ajmitch> ojwb: excellent, an excuse to drop php from debian :)
<ojwb> it was originally "open muscat" and being written mostly by people currently involved but as employees
<ojwb> it's not even clear who owns the brighstation copyright now
<ojwb> I know who claims to, but another company seem to assume they do too
<ojwb> orange (the mobile phone people) own some too, and negotiation with them proved rather fruitless
<ojwb> they seemed obsessed with me retrospectively signing an employment contract I refused to sign at the time
<fmarier> ajmitch: i'm sure the security team would approve given all of the crap that depends on php that would then need to be removed :)
<ajmitch> fmarier: unfortunately a few people tend to use those buggy apps
<ojwb> I guess you could argue that the debian package is "php5" which doesn't contain "PHP"
<ojwb> though their "phpfoo" example suggests they intend the case to matter
<ajmitch> it'd depend on how they interpreted derived work
<mwhudson> um
<mwhudson> doesn't "PHP" appear in "Foo for PHP" ?
<ajmitch> & how a court would :)
<ojwb> to not matter
<ojwb> mwhudson: 'or "phpfoo"'
<ojwb> mwhudson: oh, ISWYM
<ojwb> yes, that's somewhat murky
<ojwb> I think again it's trademark-ish
 * mwhudson .oO(how many idiotic licensing discussions can dance on the head of a pin)
<ojwb> you can use a trademark to identify something AIUI
<ajmitch> so in essence their licensing is about as bad as the code
 * mwhudson tries to remember if the PSF owns the trade mark on "Python"
 * ojwb discovered a fun one last week
<mwhudson> i _think_ it does
<ojwb> the PHP C API call to set a constant uses a length one different to the call to read a constant...
<ajmitch> mwhudson: google says yes
<mwhudson> 79 unread in psf-members
<mwhudson> life isn't that boring yet :)
<ojwb> fmarier: anyway, the long term plan is that we'll eventually have replaced all the code we can't relincense in xapian
<ojwb> GPL doesn't make huge amount of sense given it's used extensively as a backend for web services - it's like there's a liberal licence for those people, but a copyleft one for others
<ojwb> and lucene uses the apache license, so less restrictive is more sensible I think
<fmarier> solr really has ugly version numbers: 4.0.0.2011.01.04.00.08.44
<ojwb> wow
<ojwb> but what if they want to make more than one release per second?
<fmarier> ojwb use an epoch?
<fmarier> 1:4.0.0.2011.01.04.00.08.44
<fmarier> looks even better
<ojwb> hmm
<ojwb> fmarier: were you wanting to use xapian in php?
<ojwb> if so, debian/rules still has support for building it
<fmarier> yeah i was looking into it, but it's for an open source project, so we do need to have a properly licensed library...
<ojwb> just uncomment: # PHP_VERSIONS := 5
<ojwb> an alternative is to use omega's XML output
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> mornin
 * ajmitch is awfully tempted to get a laptop with an SSD
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: just do it
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: costs $
<ibeardslee> true that
<chilts> morning
<chilts> and my next lappy will have an SSD
<chilts> my desktop at home has a 40GB SSD and it boots in about 4 seconds :)
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: acquiring $ depends on how much employers are willing to fork over :)
<chilts> the initial time for the computer to start is longer than Ubuntu getting to the sign in page
<ibeardslee> I think my netbook is bit slow on the start, even with the SSD
 * ojwb prefers a computer which doesn't need restarting often
<ojwb> now time to resume from hibernate...
<ajmitch> as do I, but SSD helps for everyday use, not just restarting
 * snail will refrain from whinging about the enterprise windows7 upgrade he is participating in
<ajmitch> but it's enterprise, so it must be good...
 * ibeardslee tries hard to refrain from laughing
<snail> the one good thing about windows upgrades (compared to linux upgrades) is that they nuked the disk and started from scratch so you had identical machines with identical faults. not any more
 * ibeardslee installs likewise-open
 * ajmitch has heard that likewise-open works pretty well
<ojwb> ibeardslee: it doesn't work with newer ubuntu versions
<ajmitch> never really had a chance to try it though
<ajmitch> ojwb: what's broken with it?
<ojwb> just doesn't work
<ojwb> at least with the last LTS
<ojwb> likewise know about it
<ojwb> possibly fixed now, this was a few months ago
<ojwb> but they didn't seem to be in any hurry
<ojwb> a client was trying to use it
<ajmitch> I see that version 6 is in natty, so it may have a chance of working
<ojwb> it's not compatible with a new enough samba version
<ajmitch> through being broken on an LTS is pretty dire
<ajmitch> s/through/though/
<ojwb> indeed - we just avoided the dependency in the end
<ibeardslee> yeah it is looking like LTS ain't going to make the PoC
<ibeardslee> the exchange mapi is too old
<ibeardslee> might end up focusing on maverick
<ajmitch> by exchange mapi, you mean the evolution thing?
<ibeardslee> yeah
<ajmitch> & evolution is one of those packages that's a pig to backport because of how many libraries it drags around
<ibeardslee> yes, so I'm discovering
<ajmitch> I was reading the bug about it earlier
<ajmitch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lucid-backports/+bug/653619/comments/34
<ibeardslee> the LTS is an ideal target for a proof of concept you'd expect it to be solid
<ibeardslee> the various PPA I've seen have a bunch of incomplete, stopped etc
<ojwb> there's always squeeze...
<ibeardslee> or redhat
<ajmitch> ojwb: sadly even squeeze falls down in a few areas where things need to be up to date
<ojwb> ajmitch: any non-rolling release will have that issue
<ajmitch> yeah, I'm still waiting for certain packages to be updated in sid or experimental :)
<ojwb> but squeeze is at least LTS-like
<ojwb> or the NEW queue...
<ajmitch> it took a bit less than 2 months for a package of mine to get through NEW recently :)
 * ajmitch should upgrade the servers for work to squeeze sometime in the next few months
<ojwb> ajmitch: is that the experimental one?
<ojwb> was just ahead of mine, but mine is still languishing
<ojwb> the NEW queue manages to be both apparently very open and almost completely opaque, which is a good trick
<ajmitch> yeah, ubuntu-sso-client
<ajmitch> heh
<ojwb> god, I killed that on the ubuntu laptop
<ojwb> it was using a huge amount of memory
<ajmitch> not surprising, but it's needed for some other packages
<ojwb> and I doubt I've ever used it or every will
<ajmitch> I wish I knew why desktopcouch needs to depend on it... :)
<ajmitch> I doubt I'd have time to help out on the FTP team & review package licenses
<ojwb> it's ok, it seems ok to pick just the ones you like
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-15
<ojwb> hmm, i just managed to send a heart emoticon to a client
<ojwb> "<3 letters>"
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> I didn't think it was usually looked on favourably when you send love letters to clients
<ojwb> i didn't even notice the "love letters"
<ojwb> better than hate mail anyway
<ibeardslee> so I had evolution connecting nicely to exchange
<ibeardslee> then I had the machine auth with AD with likewise open
<ibeardslee> but now evolution segfaults
<ajmitch> spectacular
<ibeardslee> found some stuff about samba getting in the way .. may be related
<ajmitch> sometimes you wonder if anyone seriously uses this stuff in production :)
<ibeardslee> yeah I know
<ajmitch> morning
<karora> morning
<chilts> morning
<snail> is  http://victoria.lconz.ac.nz/vwebv/search?searchArg=the&sk=vuw&searchCode=GKEY^*&searchType=0 down for other people?
<ajmitch> snail: no response yet
<snail> ajmitch: thanks
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> sometimes i love librarians: i send out a quick summary of an error that we've fixed, mentioning tomcat. someone sends me back: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykRZbOb1c5c
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-16
<thumper> afternoon
<chilts> snail: do you do work for one or more libraries?
<chilts> ah, I'm not sure I figured your nick out ... are you the Stuart I know?
<chilts> (that would be embarrassing) :)
<snail> chilts: I work up at the VUW library
<snail> and I believe that I'm the Stuart you know
<ajmitch> heh
<snail> technically we're a library system, since we have multiple libraries
 * chilts is now thinking Star Wars in reverse
<chilts> "They're not the people you're looking for" :)
<ibeardslee> who am I looking for?
<ibeardslee> what am I looking for?
<ibeardslee> who am i?
<ibeardslee> who is using my keyboard?
<ibeardslee> who has been drinking my coffee?
<chilts> it's not your keyboard, if you're an impostor, it's ibeardslee's!
<ibeardslee> it alright sorted, my name is on the keyboard .. Microsoft
<ojwb> hi mike
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: i have some products from "that keyboard and mouse company" too
<chilts> yeah, Mike Row wasn't it
<mwhudson> i suppose you can add games console to that list too
<chilts> in that case, my name is Dell - which is also a Mike
<ojwb> Rowe
<ojwb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_vs._MikeRoweSoft
<mwhudson> huh
<mwhudson> hadn't heard of that :)
<ojwb> he should have found a girl with the surname Soft to marry...
<snail> that's what we need, domain names in IPA ...
<ojwb> mmm ... IPA
<mwhudson> preferably tuatara ipa
<mwhudson> argh, where can i buy cheap clip frames in this country?
<mwhudson> this sort of thing: http://www.fastframes.co.uk/acatalog/Individual_Plastic_Glass_Clipframes.html
<ojwb> i've not tried to buy them here, but maybe at the warehouse?
<mwhudson> nope, tried that last night
<mwhudson> i've found a few online but the A2 ones (which i want) are like $70
<mwhudson> which seems at least 2x too much
<mwhudson> (and they're not really the same, they have frames)
<snail> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
<hads_> Morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-17
<ojwb> is anyone interested in and able to do some tweaking work with a web frontend?
<ojwb> it's mostly in jquery from what I've seen
<ojwb> probably a day or two initially, though potentially more later
<ojwb> feel free to PM me
<Robosexual> SUp niggaz
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> mornnig
<snail> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> mornin
 * chilts wonders if Atamira's g key doesn't work :)
<chilts> I guess you use yahoo instead of google or bing :)
<Atamira> no, im just lazy
<chilts> (not that you'd use the latter anyway)
<chilts> heh
<Atamira> its not as if the g is that important to the one we pronounce it
<Atamira> and i always use google
<Atamira> :D
<chilts> I should try that duck duck go one sometime
<chilts> well, I've used it before, but it's not yet in my psyche to always use it
<ibeardslee> remeber the good old days when altavista was THE search engine to use?
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: yeah
<snail> ibeardslee: i remember gopher
<mwhudson> i remember google.stanford.edu
<chilts> heh, I never saw it when it was there
<chilts> I do remember AltaVista though :)
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: yes, my hotmail.com address dates back to before MS bought them, I swear :)
<ibeardslee> heh
<mwhudson> i had one of those too
<mwhudson> i think i was even michael_hudson@hotmail.com
<mwhudson> it drowned in spam though
 * chilts used to have andychilton at hotmail and yahoo, but they both drowned in spam
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> heh, whos hotmail account didnt drown in spam tho?
<Atamira> i had two at that time
<ojwb> never had one
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-18
<Atamira> anyone used nagios?
<ibeardslee> we do
<ibeardslee> although I'm not very clued on it
<ibeardslee> s/very //
<Atamira> is it helpful at all?
<mwhudson> if you have to monitor stuff, i believe so
<ibeardslee> it is for monitoring stuff
<ibeardslee> it's what we use at catalyst of alerting via email, txt and pager
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-19
<ojwb> hmm, so i turn my old laptop on and discover it's hibernated not shut down
<ojwb> which is interesting as hibernating didn't work last time I tried
<ojwb> and I log in to find the shutdown confirmation dialog up
<ojwb> I thought it counted down 60 seconds now...
<chilts> who knows
<chilts> I've never tried hibernation ... I just figure it won't work from within XMonad (I also have no idea how to tell it to do it either) :)
<ojwb> chilts: well, it essentially saves the state of the whole machine, so it should work from anywhere
<ojwb> at least if you can make it happen - I think there's a command line interface to it
<chilts> yeah, I was thinking there must be somewhere
<chilts> /etc/acpi/sleep.sh and /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh I believe
<chilts> I'll try it later
<chilts> so suspend uses a little power to keep things running, hibernate uses no power
<chilts> wake up suspend by pressing a key or clicking the mouse, wake up hibernate by pressing the power button
<ojwb> yes, suspend comes back in almost no time
<chilts> that's as far as I can figure it out (for my own purposes) :)
<chilts> cool
<ojwb> hibernate can be a bit sluggish as stuff comes back from swap
<chilts> looks like it just slept and once reconnected to my wireless, all looks ok :)
<ojwb> yeah, you can expect it to work these days
<ojwb> it used to be a bit pot luck
<chilts> :)
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> snail .. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speed_of_sound
<snail> morning all
<ibeardslee> it travels about 4.3 times faster in water (1,484 m/s)
<ibeardslee> today's question answered .. does sound travel faster in denser air?
<ibeardslee> yes
<snail> :)
<ibeardslee> https://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2011/03/19/134654970/super-moon-to-rise-saturday-night
<ibeardslee> and the closer moon
<snail> ibeardslee: the SoS is  "nearly independent of pressure or density for a given gas" so those donuts are the spacecraft slowing as they approach
<ibeardslee> and snail the other bus conversation .. http://www.nzcs.org.nz/newsletter/article/94#open_source
<ibeardslee> well done timClicks
<timClicks> thanks ;)
<timClicks> I think it's an important message
<snail> timClicks: are you still wellington based?
<timClicks> yes
<snail> sometime i'd like to invite you up here to give a talk about it, but need to work out some of the details here
<snail> not that i'm softening the locals up to be more receptive to open source, or anything
<timClicks> hah
<timClicks> more than happy to present
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<mwhudson> good morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-12
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
 * mwhudson coughs
<Atamira> germs mwhudson?
<hads> morning
<snail> mōrena
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> "morning"
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-13
<codepal> afternoon
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> the other day I got a .pl server as the 'best' ubuntu mirror
<ojwb> perl rocks!
<ibeardslee> probably but I would have through it somewhat less than ideal as an ubuntu mirror
<ibeardslee> thought
<ibeardslee> sigh
<Atamira> morning
<chrismsnz> hihi
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-14
<ibeardslee> morning
<G> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<codepal> morning
<hads> Morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-15
<ibeardsl1e> morning
<ibeardslee> and again as me
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morning
<G> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-16
<techquila> hey anyone else having problems with youtube lately?  all browsers no you tube.. reinstalled flash ... worked for a bit...then same problem...
<techquila> ok this is actually a flash problem upon further inspection... since last update..
<techquila> no wait.. this makes no sense... wont load youtube on any browser... worked fine on other machines connected to same network for almost an hour then same problem  is this a buggy flash update or what? any ideas?
<techquila> last computer checked not updated so whats going on i wonder
<ojwb> why get flash involved when youtube supports html5 video...
<ajmitch> because it doesn't support it for all videos
<ojwb> hmm, I've yet to hit one
<ojwb> though I'm not a big video watcher
<ajmitch> anything with ads, it seems
<G> I thought you still had to actually enable HTML5 YouTube?
<ojwb> well, that's just a handy filter then
<ojwb> G: it's not exactly difficult to though
<G> ojwb: very true :)
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
<thumper> morning
<thumper> d'oh... too late
<mwhudson> darn
<G> or 12 hours too early ;)
<ajmitch> just claim that you're in a different timezone
<hads> morning
<G> morning
<G> (after all, it's fashionable to be late ;))
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-11
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-12
<ibeardslee> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1246
<ibeardslee> 7 month support for 'interim' releases
<ibeardslee> .. under consideration
<ibeardslee> that combined with the LTS Enablement Stack I think does an great job
<ibeardslee> just got to catch those 'interim' release installers that don't bother upgrading
<olly> 7 seems a bit on the short side
<olly> 18 has struck me before as needlessly long though, since you can't actually skip releases when upgrading between non-LTS releases
<ibeardslee> yeah it probably is a bit short if there are more people trying to upgrade in that month .. assuming the interim releases stick to the 6 months
<olly> when I used to follow the ubuntu interim releases, I tended to wait until I could afford to waste a day in case things went wrong
<olly> and some months that doesn't really fit
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-13
<hads> Just got a quote for some IP Phones from an Australiasian distributor. In USD and $35/unit shipping because it's direct from the US. So basically, they are doing nothing right?
<ibeardslee> they are facilitating the process
<G> hads: the money has got to go into somebodies pocket :)
<elky> Speaking from experience, the "doing nothing" often involves many hours of time including hand-holding the distributor to make sure they send the correct stock. it's a toss between getting stock on demand in a reasonable timeframe, or having stock in-house and then needing to get it all out the door above the acquisition +  administrative cost.
<elky> well, acquisition + administrative + anticipated overstock buffer
<hads> I deal with quite a number of distributors. Some of them are great, a lot of them are not. This one falls into the latter. For a local distributor to pass on the cost of shipping direct from the US is ridiculous.
<elky> yeah, they could at least pretend
<elky> at very very least
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<olly> ibeardslee: what's the current "state of the art" in buying window-less machines?
<ibeardslee> for a complete PC .. I'd look to ZaReason or Silicon
<ibeardslee> for a laptop, ZaReason or HP (although you have to wind people up about getting a machine from them without the legacy OS)
<olly> looking for a PC this time
<olly> oh yes, zareason are now in NZ
<ibeardslee> what sort of machine .. cpu? ram? disk?
<olly> all good questions...
<ibeardslee> PCs are generally easier to get from 'no-name' suppliers without the legacy OS
<ibeardslee> the Intel NUC machines are quite interesting
<ibeardslee> although the best they can do is an i3
<olly> it's mostly that i've not had a desktop since moving here, as mine died in transit, and while this laptop is quite fast, it runs irritatingly hot
<olly> laptop's an i7, so i'm not sure I'd want slower
<olly> though i have little idea how the different CPUs compare
<ibeardslee> yeah gone are the days when you know the DX100 is better than the DX66
<olly> how are the NUC's for cooling?
<olly> and wasn't someone on here complaining about lack of linux support for something on them?
<ibeardslee> dunno .. seems to be all good to me
<ibeardslee> Intel HD 4000 graphics
<ibeardslee> Dual HDMI out
<ibeardslee> network seems fine
<ibeardslee> currently running it as a low footprint CUPS print server .. so haven't actually tried it as a desktop device
<olly> can't fund it in my logs for this channel
<olly> *find
<olly> ISTR they found something didn't work, and intel support asked they to try it on windows
<ibeardslee> hads will be probably be able to give some further feedback
<olly> i guess my main need is that it compiles code quickly
<olly> plus decent amounts of disk and memory for testing search stuff
<hads> It was G who had NUC issues. Something about one of the HDMI ports doing weird things to the NIC.
<hads> If I needed a new desktop I would consider one myself.
<hads> I guess you may hear the fan if it's compiling all the time.
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-14
<hads> Hmm. Trying to install 12.04 server on a new board but it keeps rebooting when formatting the drive.
<ajmitch> that doesn't sound promising
<hads> Might try a different drive to start with and see what happens.
<hads> Then I guess I'll try a different version.
<hads> Tried a different drive (HDD vs SSD) and it rebooted more often. It was the PSU. I replaced it with an older less powerful one and it works :)
<ajmitch> at least it was something easily replaced
<olly> well, they do say power corrupts
<hads> heh
<hads> New server for home soon, yay.
<hads> Finally a box that fits in my rack rather than sitting on the bench next to it.
<ibeardslee> Wellington peoples, there is a move to get WellyLUG off and running again .. #wellylug (on freenode, not the previous host)
<elky> ##wellylug actually
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Snap are still working trying to sort out my upload speed; http://www.speedtest.net/result/2574126647.png
<ajmitch> yeah that's a bit low
<hads> I can get 45mbit with a UDP iperf but TCP is quite limited. Possibly something to do with the shapers on Chorus equipment.
 * ajmitch is still waiting for the street to get fibre
<ajmitch> so far they've cut into the ashphalt
<hads> I think took about 4-6 weeks from digging up to being finished. Then another 6-8 weeks for them to hook up the cabinet etc.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> at which point I might as well not bother for the year unless I know I'll be there for at least another 12 months
<ajmitch> it was originally scheduled for sept 2012, then pushed back to being live by 1st march according to the letter in my mailbox :)
<ibeardslee> there are running some UFB up towards me .. but that is pretty arse really, there is TelstraClear cable available in my area .. they should be focusing on areas that have no reasonable alternative to shitty adsl
<ibeardslee> .. although I'm sure that some would argue that T/C cable is not a reasonable alternative
<G> ibeardslee: considering at the moment the UFB maps make it look like our cities have chickenpox I'm going to assume there is a method behind their madness :)
<ajmitch> hads: so I'm guessing the 12-month obligation to snap is from when the connection is fully in place
<hads> I'm not actually sure, I assumed from when they bill you.
<ajmitch> given that I'm in an apartment building, it'll probably take 3 months to get connected from when the street is finished
<hads> Probably
<ajmitch> so much back & forth between different parties
<hads> One of the reasons my issue is taking a while to figure out is because Chorus don't do Chirstchurch so Snap can't get an equivilent last mile network to test with.
<ajmitch> you'd think they'd have a few christchurch customers
<hads> They do but the UFB network in Christchurch isn't built out by Chorus.
<hads> So it's different equipment in the cabinets etc.
<thumper> morning
<G> hads: you'd think they'd have a test connection in say Auckland where they do have a Chorus last mile :)
<hads> G: You would think but I don't believe they have. Well they like to courier me a box with iperf installed to do tests so it doesn't seem like it.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-15
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-16
<ibeardslee> afternoon
<ibeardslee> so I know I should be outside doing things .. but with some crossed fingers, my laptop is getting pushed to raring
<ibeardslee> that seemed to work .. now, is there anything not working
<olly> morning
<kcj> Morning.
 * olly spends a while debugging why ubuntu won't mount a USB memory stick before discovering some genius made one you can plug in upside down
<kcj> lol
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-17
<olly> morning
<Atamira> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<lifeless> olly: http://i.imgur.com/8cEBpMB.png
<olly> lifeless: yeah, i should have been suspicious when it went in first try
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-10
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-11
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-12
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-13
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-16
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts_> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<hads> moring
<JoseeAntonioR> ibeardslee: ping
<ibeardslee> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> ibeardslee: mind a PM?
<ajmitch_> ibeardslee: and I was about to comment that you might be celebrating st patrick's day already :)
<ibeardslee> ajmitch_: St Patrick's Day is not a celebration
<ibeardslee> it's a rememberance of a lost culture destroyed by a new religion
<ibeardslee> JoseeAntonioR: sure
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-10
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-11
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-12
<ibeardslee> morning
<atamira> morning
<olly> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-15
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-14
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> what is the address of the catalyst ubuntu mirror?
<ajmitch_> mwhudson: ubuntu.catalyst.net.nz ?
<mwhudson> ajmitch_: yep, thanks
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-15
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-16
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-17
<sudhu> hi
<olly> morning
<atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
